# Canon UK Launches New Merchandise Collection



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 20, 2017)

```
United Kingdom, Republic of Ireland, 17th March 2017 – For the first time ever, Canon UK is launching a range of branded clothing and accessories. From vintage camera t-shirts to umbrellas and bibs, you can get fully kitted out this spring.</p>
<div class="col-sm-6 center-block"></div>
<p>A selection of the new merchandise has been designed to celebrate the 30th anniversary of the EOS system and features cameras from the EOS archive. Plus, the vintage series includes designs from the original Canon camera “Kwanon” logo, first introduced in 1934.</p>
<p>The new collection includes clothing such as t-shirts, jackets, sweaters and hoodies, as well as accessories like umbrellas, baby bibs, hats and limited edition camera bags.  Camera fans will also be able to get their hands on a miniature Hansa Canon camera model, replicated on Canon’s first production model and Japan’s first high-quality 35mm camera launched in 1936.</p>
<p>The exciting new range will be available from 18th March from Canon’s online store and on display on the Canon stand at The Photography Show (NEC, Birmingham, 18th – 22nd March) for visitors to experience first-hand.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Ranges and pricing

</strong></p>
<p><strong>30 years of EOS branded merchandise</strong></p>
<div class="col-sm-4 center-block">
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-History-T-shirt-Black-L_Front_tcm14-1551714.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-28792" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-History-T-shirt-Black-L_Front_tcm14-1551714.jpg" alt="" width="340" height="340" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-History-T-shirt-Black-L_Front_tcm14-1551714.jpg 340w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-History-T-shirt-Black-L_Front_tcm14-1551714-168x168.jpg 168w" sizes="(max-width: 340px) 100vw, 340px" /></a></p>
</div>
<p>This regular fit men’s t-shirt features Canon’s special 30 years of EOS camera range design and is made from 60% bamboo fibre. It also comes specially boxed. Available in black (sizes S/M/L/XL) for £28.99.</p>
<div class="col-sm-4 center-block">
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Umbrella-Black-1_tcm14-1551717.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-28793" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Umbrella-Black-1_tcm14-1551717.jpg" alt="" width="340" height="340" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Umbrella-Black-1_tcm14-1551717.jpg 340w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Umbrella-Black-1_tcm14-1551717-168x168.jpg 168w" sizes="(max-width: 340px) 100vw, 340px" /></a></p>
</div>
<p>Keep sheltered from the rain when shooting with this Canon branded umbrella. RRP £24.99.</p>
<p><strong>The perfect gift</strong></p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Baby-bib-Green_tcm14-1551719.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-28794" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Baby-bib-Green_tcm14-1551719.jpg" alt="" width="340" height="340" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Baby-bib-Green_tcm14-1551719.jpg 340w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Baby-bib-Green_tcm14-1551719-168x168.jpg 168w" sizes="(max-width: 340px) 100vw, 340px" /></a> <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Baby-bib-Orange_tcm14-1551720.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-medium wp-image-28795" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Baby-bib-Orange_tcm14-1551720.jpg" alt="" width="340" height="340" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Baby-bib-Orange_tcm14-1551720.jpg 340w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Baby-bib-Orange_tcm14-1551720-168x168.jpg 168w" sizes="(max-width: 340px) 100vw, 340px" /></a></p>
<p>For future photographers there are camera inspired baby bibs. Featuring old or new camera designs, the bibs are available in green or red (sizes S/M/L/XL) RRP £8.29.</p>
<div class="col-sm-4 center-block">
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Camera-Miniature_tcm14-1551721.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-28796" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Camera-Miniature_tcm14-1551721.jpg" alt="" width="340" height="340" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Camera-Miniature_tcm14-1551721.jpg 340w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Camera-Miniature_tcm14-1551721-168x168.jpg 168w" sizes="(max-width: 340px) 100vw, 340px" /></a></p>
</div>
<p>This miniature Hansa Canon camera model is a replica of Canon’s first production model and Japan’s first high-quality 35mm camera that launched in 1936. RRP £57.99.</p>
<p><strong>Vintage series</strong></p>
<div class="col-sm-4 center-block">
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Hoodie-Blue-L_Front_tcm14-1551722.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-28797" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Hoodie-Blue-L_Front_tcm14-1551722.jpg" alt="" width="340" height="340" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Hoodie-Blue-L_Front_tcm14-1551722.jpg 340w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Hoodie-Blue-L_Front_tcm14-1551722-168x168.jpg 168w" sizes="(max-width: 340px) 100vw, 340px" /></a></p>
</div>
<p>This regular fit men’s hoodie incorporates Canon’s original ‘Kwanon’ logo from 1934. Available in navy (sizes S/M/L/XL) RRP £49.99.</p>
<div class="row">
<div class="col-sm-4 col-sm-offset-2 v-center"></div>
<div class="col-sm-4 v-center"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Vintage-T-shirt-White-L_Front_tcm14-1551724.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-28798" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Vintage-T-shirt-White-L_Front_tcm14-1551724.jpg" alt="" width="340" height="340" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Vintage-T-shirt-White-L_Front_tcm14-1551724.jpg 340w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Vintage-T-shirt-White-L_Front_tcm14-1551724-168x168.jpg 168w" sizes="(max-width: 340px) 100vw, 340px" /></a></div>
</div>
<p>Choose from these two vintage series ‘Kwanon’ t-shirts made from 60% bamboo fibre. Available in grey or white (sizes S/M/L/XL). RRP £28.99.</p>
<div class="col-sm-4 center-block"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Sweater-Dark-olive-L_Front_tcm14-1551726.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-28799" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Sweater-Dark-olive-L_Front_tcm14-1551726.jpg" alt="" width="340" height="340" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Sweater-Dark-olive-L_Front_tcm14-1551726.jpg 340w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Sweater-Dark-olive-L_Front_tcm14-1551726-168x168.jpg 168w" sizes="(max-width: 340px) 100vw, 340px" /></a></div>
<p>This ‘Kwanon’ crew neck sweater is available in olive green (sizes S/M/L/XL) RRP £45.49.</p>
<div class="col-sm-4 center-block"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Zip-Hoodie-Grey-L_Front-1_tcm14-1551727.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-28800" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Zip-Hoodie-Grey-L_Front-1_tcm14-1551727.jpg" alt="" width="340" height="340" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Zip-Hoodie-Grey-L_Front-1_tcm14-1551727.jpg 340w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Zip-Hoodie-Grey-L_Front-1_tcm14-1551727-168x168.jpg 168w" sizes="(max-width: 340px) 100vw, 340px" /></a></div>
<p>Keep warm with this ‘Kwanon’ branded regular fit zip hoodie. Available in grey (sizes S/M/L/XM). RRP £53.99.</p>
<div class="col-sm-4 center-block"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Vintage-Cap-Female_tcm14-1551729.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-28801" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Vintage-Cap-Female_tcm14-1551729.jpg" alt="" width="340" height="340" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Vintage-Cap-Female_tcm14-1551729.jpg 340w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Vintage-Cap-Female_tcm14-1551729-168x168.jpg 168w" sizes="(max-width: 340px) 100vw, 340px" /></a></div>
<p>Complete the look with this vintage series ‘Kwanon’ baseball cap. RRP £12.49.</p>
<p><strong>EOS gear</strong></p>
<div class="col-sm-4 center-block"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Windbreaker-Grey-L_Front_tcm14-1551730.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-28802" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Windbreaker-Grey-L_Front_tcm14-1551730.jpg" alt="" width="340" height="340" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Windbreaker-Grey-L_Front_tcm14-1551730.jpg 340w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Canon-Windbreaker-Grey-L_Front_tcm14-1551730-168x168.jpg 168w" sizes="(max-width: 340px) 100vw, 340px" /></a></div>
<p>The perfect jacket for those wet and windy shoots, this windbreaker jacket includes an SD card pocket, battery pocket, detachable lens cloth and a lens pocket. Available in grey with an RRP of £124.99.</p>
<p>To order and find out more, visit <a class="formatlink" href="https://store.canon.co.uk/" target="_self">https://store.canon.co.uk/</a> from 18th March 2017.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## romanr74 (Mar 20, 2017)

How much do they pay someone to wear this?


----------



## heretikeen (Mar 20, 2017)

Of course they are taking 29 GBP for a shirt. They're Canon.

Now how about another shirt for 49 GBP that has a red ring?


----------



## lw (Mar 21, 2017)

Prices are typical of any manufacturer's official merchandise.
Some people like such things, others dont.

Don't like it? Then dont buy it


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi romanr. 
Absolutely, I object to paying for carrier bags with advertising on, I would pay for plain ones willingly (and I am encouraged by the reduction in carrier bag usage) and to me this falls in that category. 

Hi lw. 
It seems to me merchandising (let's just call it what it really is, advertising) for products like this could be cheaper, perhaps offset part of the cost (or reduce the profit margin really) against the marketing budget!  

Cheers, Graham. (Playing devils advocate ;D ;D)



romanr74 said:


> How much do they pay someone to wear this?





lw said:


> Prices are typical of any manufacturer's official merchandise.
> Some people like such things, others dont.
> 
> Don't like it? Then dont buy it


----------



## lw (Mar 21, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi lw.
> It seems to me merchandising (let's just call it what it really is, advertising) for products like this could be cheaper, perhaps offset part of the cost (or reduce the profit margin really) against the marketing budget!



Of course. Such items never represent their cost of manufacturing or stand up in comparison to similar quality items not sold as official merchandise.

But my point was that the Canon items are no different to the cost of typical official merchandise from other manufacturers ( and i would guess Canon would be seem as a premium brand)

But if you think these are expensive then compare them with some official merchandise from sporting franchises!!!


----------



## Chapman Baxter (Mar 21, 2017)

Maybe Yongnuo will be along shortly with some cheap copies.


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 21, 2017)

Chapman Baxter said:


> Maybe Yongnuo will be along shortly with some cheap copies.



;D they'll have a big "Kwanyong" written across them.


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2017)

Chapman Baxter said:


> Maybe Yongnuo will be along shortly with some cheap copies.



;D ;D ;D


----------

